# One bad liver and creatine



## junebug (Sep 19, 2001)

Hey guys, many of you may have thought I have dropped off the face of the earth since I have not posted in quite sometime. That is because I have had a few health concerns. I am 26 years old and have led a pretty normal life thus far. Most of you may have remembered when I first signed onto the forum I had just begun a fitness routine. I also started Sups. 

Well, as of 3-4 weeks ago I stopped on the supps completely. I started having very severe nose bleeds. Then I got very sick one day, it passed rather quickly, but I went to the doctor shortly after that. I also noticed a lump of somesort in my rectum area. She did some blood work, twice, and my blood work is coming back with elevated liver enzymes. I am not sure what this means but I go to see a specialist on Oct 2. I am pretty nervous, so if any of you know anything that can comfort from my thinking the worst, please share.

Thanks


----------



## Arnold (Sep 19, 2001)

Wow, I'm sorry to hear of your health problems.  


I did a little bit of research, and it seems that elevated liver enzymes are most common in someone who are infected with one of the hepatitis viruses (B or C). There are other causes, such as autoimmune hepatitis and non-alcoholic steatohepatitis, hepatitus was just the most common one.

I'm not trying to alarm you, that's just what I found. 

*Apparently, there are treatments available for this.*


----------



## Large And In Charge (Sep 20, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear about your situation but the best thing you can do is to think possitive. There is probably little evidence of this but how a person thinks and feels emotionally can have a great impact on their physical health. And odds are whatever this is is treatable so please don't jump to conclusions. 

One thing you may have noticed or will find on this board is that we all support one another. You joined the board when I wasn't here. When I was off for about 2 months, I couldn't believe all the e-mails and PMs I received from the members here. That really meant a lot to me because I was at the lowest point of my life literally. I was at a point where I just didn't care anymore and to this day it's still hard for me to talk about thinngs. But the main thing is that I had a support group here and you do too bro. So keep the faith and think possitive and everything will be fine.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 20, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Large And In Charge *_
> I am so sorry to hear about your situation but the best thing you can do is to think possitive. There is probably little evidence of this but how a person thinks and feels emotionally can have a great impact on their physical health.



I have read that time and time again.  And I believe it.


----------



## Sun (Sep 20, 2001)

Hey, creatine being the only supp you took save for protein I take it? I'm looking at the topic, and the subject... but I don't see anything as to what you took. I'm new here, so ignorant to the happenings.

What WERE you taking, and how much?
What were you eating? Drinking a lot of fluids?

I'm not qualified to say, and I don't know for sure but I am almost positive creatine would not have negative effects on the liver. Big arguement that the liver could not handle the excess. Whateva. Just like it was a reported carcinogen... what's the word, TSB? Bollox. Yeah that's it. Then the metabolites being hard on the kidneys. That one is plausible but I don't believe it really is that big of an impact if you take the proper amounts.

Soooo, that's my little $.02. 

Keep your chin up, and go into this thing with a positive outlook. Just relax until you know for sure. It may be something easy to fix. Probably is. 

Either way, You're in my prayers.


----------



## TheSupremeBeing (Sep 20, 2001)

Elevated liver enzymes is a sign of growth, basically. I had elevated liver enzymes and they scared the shit out of me (stupid inexperienced nurse) saying I may have cancer, and it turns out everyone who is growing has it (I'm 16...still growing). I was wondering whether or not growth from weight training could do it, it's possible, something to think about 

Anyway, just do what the doc says, and make sure to cook your food and don't take in too much vitamin A.


----------



## Not Me (Sep 20, 2001)

*elevated liver enzymes*

I've had them too.  Just have blood work done after having a few beers.  Liver enzymes go up.  My doc actually asked me to stop drinking for a few weeks just to make sure.
Truth is liver enzymes are up and down on a regular basis.  I would not be too afraid until you have all the information. 
After that always get a second opinion.  It's your right and it's your life.

Hope it all turns out well.

Oh yeah...don't do too much research on this, you'll end up thinking you have almost every disease known to man.  The last thing you want to do is mis-interpret your symptoms for something they are not.  

Once you start reading medical journals you realize that very common symptoms are the begining of everything.


----------

